# Delonghi KG 79 grinder



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I would like to share my recent experience with the above grinder . I bought a used one from a popular auction site for £13 , a real bargain . I carried out the modification to give a finer grind and can now produce a great espresso using a 50/50 African Mocha/ Dark Columbian bean mix .

I should point out that I have to change settings if I change beans and do lose a certain amount of grind until I find the right setting .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for your experience and post I have couple of questions to qualify your comments though , before people go of buying £13 grinder









What modification did you do ?

Have you tried it with a medium style roast?

What mâchine are you using to make espresso with and with what basket ( pressurised or standard )

A fine grind doesn't always equate to a consistent one , so what are you bench marking it against ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

These grinders really aren't good enough for espresso.

Just because it grinds fine enough doesn't mean it is good at it, and it potentially puts the motor under extra strain.

If you stack it up against a proper espresso grinder the taste difference will be immediately noticeable, so whilst it is a cheap option I really would encourage anyone reading this to save up a bit more and do it properly.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks for your experience and post I have couple of questions to qualify your comments though , before people go of buying £13 grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mod I carried out is posted on You tube and I moved the adjuster 2 flats counter clockwise .






I have made an espresso with the Mocha alone and it tastes really full bodied and smooth . My machine is a Gaggia new baby o6 and the basket is not pressurised .

Finally , I can only compare the drink with espressos I previously made using pre ground coffees .

I fully realise that I risk a machine "Burn out " but i am prepared to risk it !


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Excellent advice if you have the money . My comments were meant as a cheap alternative to the £ 100+ machines . I would love to own one but that's just a dream for now !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't imagine this grinds much better than a £20 blade grinder left to spin for a while. It's funny how you end up judging your own coffee, once you have started drinking coffee made with a good grinder and machine (the Gaggia baby is very capable with a bit of practice) everything you used to think was good becomes undrinkable.

I remember only recently sinking a drink I made in the morning and almost throwing away the one I made for my flatmate, he protested and after trying it said it was lovely and that I was crazy.

Maybe I am... haha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I can't imagine this grinds much better than a £20 blade grinder left to spin for a while


I think it definitely would be. Blade grinders are the work of the devil. Don't let that get in the way of a good anecdote though


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I think it definitely would be. Blade grinders are the work of the devil. Don't let that get in the way of a good anecdote though


It was the best ending I could come up with to "I cant imagine this grinds better than..."

"... A child smashing beans into the floor with a rock" ?...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I can't imagine this grinds much better than a £20 blade grinder left to spin for a while. It's funny how you end up judging your own coffee, once you have started drinking coffee made with a good grinder and machine (the Gaggia baby is very capable with a bit of practice) everything you used to think was good becomes undrinkable.
> 
> I remember only recently sinking a drink I made in the morning and almost throwing away the one I made for my flatmate, he protested and after trying it said it was lovely and that I was crazy.
> 
> Maybe I am... haha


I have a blade grinder which I have used to grind the same blend . The result is a really sour espresso . My Starbucks grinder also gives a slight sour drink compared with the De'longhi . Really want to get the Ascaso mini but my OAP pension won't let me stretch to that . I wonder if Santa might come to the rescue ???


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To be honest the only result that matters in the end is if your happy with the result, which you are, so you can ignore my somewhat sarcastic comments


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan said:


> To be honest the only result that matters in the end is if your happy with the result, which you are, so you can ignore my somewhat sarcastic comments


No problem . I've got a really thick skin . Need it if you post on any site !!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

frederickaj said:


> No problem . I've got a really thick skin . Need it if you post on any site !!!


I wouldn't want to give that impression of this forum, we are a friendly bunch in general.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I have this grinder, the consistency is less than average and I much prefer spending 5 minutes hand grinding with my hario slim, a much finer, much more consistent grind for £30 or so. I do sometimes still use my KG for French press or if making a drink for me and the mrs in the coffee machine as she doesn't like aeropress

Mignon soon though


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah ! some dust coming through now . Not improved by going slightly coarser . Need to think again but the Mignon will be well out of my range . As I only need it for espresso the Ascaso I mini could suffice .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an Ascaso iMini and although it is OK it's not ideal, lots of retention and noisy.

For the price of a new one (£150ish?), you could probably get something better second hand. Keep your eyes on the classifieds here, and gumtree + ebay etc


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Any suggestions to mate with the Gaggia new baby 06 ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

see what comes up, a second hand Mazzer SJ or so would be good if you can get one at that price


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I.m searching for one of those or the Gaggia MDF


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

I got a loan of one of these and was given permission to mod it, yea it can choke the machine out but it just dust, coming back up it just not consistent enough. my buddy who loaned me it got himself a mc2 and the difference is night and day. ok for now until i can get my hands on a mc2 myself if happy donkey would send to N.Ireland


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Totally agrree there is a spot where you can get a decent shot . It will depend upon what mod you carried out , the beans you are using and other factors . I'm lucky that I've found my combination and that will keep me happy until I can get my Ascaso 2 .!!!


----------



## monolast (Nov 5, 2014)

My inexpensive coffee grinder Hario well helps me. Grinder choose from a variety of other  coffee grinders . Grinds grain for 5 minutes before the desired result. I love the coffee is very finely ground.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

monolast said:


> My inexpensive coffee grinder Hario well helps me. Grinder choose from a variety of other  coffee grinders . Grinds grain for 5 minutes before the desired result. I love the coffee is very finely ground.


tell me more!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love a bit of spam!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's odd. The spam post contains a link to Coffeehit, which is, (so I thought) a reputable UK company. So why is someone with no command of English spamming their URL? Seems unlikely that CH would resort to this. I'd have thought they'd just join the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep coffee hit are Forum sponsors.

I'll get Glenn to look at it / contact them


----------

